# ok price on 2003 2500hd/ls/model



## david-nh (Jan 5, 2003)

hello all i just came back from my local chevy dealer i looked at a 2003 2500hd ls model power windows locks cruise tilt ac/trailer tow package plow prep package rear window defogger and the 6 liter v8 the sticker price was 32.055 he gave me a price of 28.778 is this a ok price any information advice would be great thank you very much david anderson


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Is that a reg cab or ext. cab?


----------



## david-nh (Jan 5, 2003)

*chevy 2500hd model*

its a reg cab ls model


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

David go to (www.gmguypower.com) and build the exact truck your looking at and see what the sticker price comes up as. There is also an option to search dealers in your area for the vehicle.

But as Arc would say "don't you buy no ugly truck"
Hey arc:waving:


----------



## wolfie (Aug 14, 2001)

I don't know how much the 03's went up but my 02 2500HD LS Reg. cab was $27,000 and the 8.5 ft Fisher V-Plow was $3800 installed... Go to a site that will give you the invoice price... like Edmunds or Kelley Blue Book or cars.com... GM BUYPOWER will only give you the sticker price... you already know what that is... Don't pay more than a couple hundred dollars over the invoice price and make sure you get the rebates after the discount.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Skip what i said and do what Wolfie said. I just went to Kelly blue book and played around in there. There is almost a $4000 difference between the sticker price and the invoice price on the 03' i just bought. 

Wolfie thanks for the info... my wife wants an avalanche so i'm off to kkb.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

DAVE.....Post the VIN# and dealer and zip code. I
get the GM employee discount. I can tell ya 
employee price then go from there ! Got Grass aka 
Mikes dad just got a 03. I told him the employee
price and his dad offered $1500 over that and got
the truck ! Minus rebates too. Of course he prob. 
had to pay adv. fee and DOC too on top of that.
Gm employee s DO NOT have to pay them !....geo


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Dave got your message.......Need the VIN# tho. to
get the info. Don't forget dealer name and zip code...
E mail... [email protected]....
If you don't want it posted here...............geo


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Dave...got your messages.....Gm family first site is
being a PIA today. Not showing the prices...shows
server error...........Will try later and post or email you !
The truck I found at Doubles sez: special color...right ?
The msrp is the same.........
Check GM buypower for their vin#........Mine shows
#3E206335 on that site . Is that the truck?....geo


----------



## david-nh (Jan 5, 2003)

*chevy 2500 info*

the truck is 2003 2500hs reg cab ls model color indigo blue the vin i got for it is 1gchk24u03e206 i got i ckecked it out on dobles web sight www.dobles.com stock number is 31347


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

DAVE...Finally got thru...vin#1GCHK24U03E206335
sticker $32055....GM employee $27171
Guess you will have to go from there. WHOPPING
discount huh ? Almost 5 grand !
But u can't get that price. But it will give ya a 
ballpark price to start with. GGs dad offered 
1500 over employee price and got the deal ! 
Not sure if he paid adv. fees and DOC fees....
ASK them...Don't be suprised when they get ya i
n the F&I office ! Hope this helps ya get a killer
deal !..................geo

BTW: Are you trading in something ? They might
try and lowball your trade.....I forgot if GGs dad
had a trade in...............It was a OLD ford so it
wasn't worth much anyway....good luck !


----------

